
Scientists Say Destructive Solar Blasts Narrowly Missed Earth in 2012 - ytNumbers
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/20/us-space-solarblasts-idUSBREA2I1SV20140320
======
tacoman
"Massive bursts of solar wind and magnetic fields, shot into space on July 23,
2012, would have been aimed directly at Earth if they had happened nine days
earlier, Luhmann said."

This is incredible to think about. The chaos this would cause is hard to
imagine. We lost power in a data center last spring during a thunder storm and
we're still dealing with fallout and problems 9 months later.

------
patio11
Where "narrowly missed" is "23 million km away." (For scale: the distance to
the core is ~6,000 km and the distance to the moon is ~400,000 km).

~~~
JoshGlazebrook
Narrowly missed as in "Massive bursts of solar wind and magnetic fields, shot
into space on July 23, 2012, would have been aimed directly at Earth if they
had happened nine days earlier, Luhmann said."

